# Shrimp



## Islanddog (Jun 30, 2012)

Am I correct that shrimp season is in??


----------



## fishbone001 (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## Islanddog (Jun 30, 2012)

OK. Thanks. Is the fall the best time to try it ??


----------



## smittyg (Jun 30, 2012)

IMHO yup


----------



## UNluckE1` (Jul 9, 2012)

yes we will all have our freezers loaded by then


----------



## Islanddog (Aug 12, 2012)

Anybody been doing any shrimping$


----------



## jdgator (Aug 12, 2012)

I got two or three quarts during slack tide back in lazeratto creek yesterday. Its still small ones but they tasted sweeter to me. I'm going to try again in 2 or 3 weeks when the moon and tide get right.


----------



## fireman1501 (Aug 24, 2012)

Yall mostly cast net for them are seine for them. At night are day.


----------



## Showman (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Aug 26, 2012)

AHHHHH SILENCE


----------



## Showman (Aug 27, 2012)

Maybe a Bump will fix the volume.


----------



## sea trout (Aug 27, 2012)

on 80. just b4 you actually get  to tybee


----------



## fireman1501 (Aug 27, 2012)

New at this shrimp seine  got a friend that bought a 100 ft seine and one bought a 60 ft . just wondering which one is best in opinions .  And also what is the major times to go. any advice thanks.


----------



## jdgator (Aug 29, 2012)

Be safe and legal with that seine net. I'm not sure what the regulations are with seines. I castnet for shrimp when my buddy hitches up his boat and wants to go. He has a carolina skiff with a great front casting deck. But the big shrimp still aren't in the creeks yet.


----------



## fireman1501 (Aug 29, 2012)

When do they usually move in there . what type of place do you throw a castnet at . just learning this stuff thinks.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Aug 29, 2012)

fireman1501 said:


> When do they usually move in there . what type of place do you throw a castnet at . just learning this stuff thinks.



Certainly not an expert on shrimp, but generally catch more near low tide and throwing the castnet along the grass. Some people can see shrimp on their fish finders, but I am not familiar enough with that yet.

There are different castnet regulations and limits depending on whether you are trying to catch bait shrimp or shrimp for consumption. You have to use a 3/8" or larger mesh for bait and 5/8" for consumption.


----------



## jdgator (Aug 29, 2012)

Next time I go cast-netting I'll post a message in case anyone else wants to come along. Certainly not an expert but don't mind sharing what I do know.


----------



## fireman1501 (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks any info would sure be nice. We have been a couple of times but aint had much luck.


----------

